# Mac OS X Server



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello all, I am wondering what versions of Mac OS X Server I can run on my iMac, or basically what the latest version of Mac OS X Server is that I can run. I have Mac OS X Panther 10.3.9 on it now and that runs decent.

It is an:

iMac G3 333 MHz, Slot Loading 24x CD-ROM, Revision D, 256 MB of RAM, 15 GiB HDD

This iMac has no firewire, so thats why I'm wondering what version of Mac OS X Server that I can run.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

According to http://images.apple.com/server/pdfs/Mac_OS_X_Server_TO_v10.4.pdf you can run latest version of Mac OS X Server on an Xserve, Power Mac, iMac, eMac, or Mac mini computer; 256MB of RAM (at least 512MB for high-demand servers running multiple services); built-in FireWire; and 4GB of available disk space. However, it must be at least a G4, G5, or Intel powered machine - so, your G3 will not work.

Apple has conveniently included a firewall built-in to the software... 

Check out the basics at:
http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/
,,,and,,,
http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/specs.html
,,,and,,,
http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/features/


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Actually I meant to say it is a tray loading iMac. Not that that makes any difference, but soon I am going to be purchasing a DVD/CD-RW Combo Slot Drive for it because the tray loader drive finally bit the dust.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Just recall as mentioned above, and as you said it doesn't make any difference, but latest version of Server only works on G4 and newer machines, not your G3. So, if your current version is running 'decent' now, that is evidently your only choice - unless you upgrade to newer Apple hardware.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

Tiger needs firewire in order to be installed. I think its time to upgrade your computer into a eMac get a 1Ghz G4 emac with as much ram as you can afford.


----------

